

Blu-Ray: the HDCD (or is it DVD-Audio?) of video - mechanical_fish
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/04/30/blu-ray-the-future-has-been-delayed/

======
mechanical_fish
I note with amusement that Blu-Ray is meeting all my expectations: It's
cruising toward market failure, because consumers value convenience and
selection over picture quality.

The audiophiles have been waiting for this to happen.

I would note, for the record, that I own some very nice HDCD disks and one
DVD-Audio disk. They sounded great, back when I could play them. Unfortunately
my expensive high-quality CD/DVD player bit the dust and, with all of my other
music being stored on a server in FLAC format (and the original CDs in boxes
in the basement) I just couldn't bring myself to spend hundreds of dollars on
a disk player just to play back a handful of annoying _physical disks_ at
_slightly_ higher quality...

